# Thoughts on this trailer please



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

At the moment I haul my horses in a stock trailer, but now we have no cows we don't need a stock, and I usually only haul 1 or maybe 2 horses to an event.

I've seen this trailer advertised locally and it looks in nice shape, but also looks tiny:shock: anyone good at perspectives? I will ask for measurements, or just go see it, but what do you think??





































a bit different to my current monster, 20' long and 6' wide :lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I am not font of trailers with hard mangers. If you have a horse that paws at all while in the trailer they can really bang up their knees.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I sold a mare of mine a couple years ago and her new owners picked her up in a trailer like you posted.

I really disliked it. Even _I_ felt claustrophobic just leading my horse in to it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

It looks very narrow to me. I would also be concerned about ventilation; having practically nonexistent windows is the main cause of shipping fever.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I grew up with trailers a bit like this in the UK, so not so foreign, but I have grown to love the bigger airier stock trailer, and also the step up loading rather than the ramp.

I just feel bad pulling the **** great thing around with just one horse in it.

I'm also trying to be nice to my son, it looks like he would be able to easily make it work for taking his motor bike up to the hard top so he could ride more often, and maybe could also use it for moving quad bike and ride on mower!

Mmm ventilation does look a bit sparse


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I've used a trailer similar to that one for years without any ill effects. Mine was 6' wide and 6 1/2' high. I agree that the hard manger is a drawback but not a deal breaker if the price is right and it is in good mechanical condition.

As for taking the quad and lawn mower, you need to know if the center bar is removable. What I used to do with the one I had was to remove the center bar and the center divider (unless I was hauling 2 horses - which was rare) and let my horse have the whole area. He would always end up riding slanted. As for ventilation, you can easily add that.


----------



## pctrider (Nov 14, 2010)

I can see why you would want to pull a smaller trailer. 

I personally prefer the stock type of trailer but would look at this one IF the center bar is removable. I have heard of to many horses that don't like the narrow opening.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Nothing I ride would fit in it. It is not a "welcoming" trailer and many horses may not like it. I would far prefer a stock trailer. A BIG stock trailer (as in tall).


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a two horse straigt load and love it
Its the same width as my truck and hauls awesome
the size can be deceiving, like i said my trailer is as wide as our Nissan Titan and my AQHA mare and my friends 16.2hh Percheron Mare can fit in there and still have wiggle room.
One thing done differently is that the horses walk in there alone, you dont walk in there with them.
It took me about 3 hours to train my paint for this and 4 hrs for my mare, but now I haul them all over
they just walk in, you close the door, then walk around and hook their face to the trailer tie, done.
Also, my vet said that although alot of horses dont like loading into straight loads, it is easier for the horse, becuase they are standing and balancing straight forward with the motion of the vehical, not sideways
Even though I wish i could buy one of those new three horse slants
i hold positive feelings towards my old straight load.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Also you can add pads to the manger part.


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

Straight loads, just like a stock trailer, have thier advantages and disadvantages. I have had both, but now with 4 horses more is better.

The first thing you need to consider, "Will my horse even get into that tiny trailer after being used to a large stock trailer??" If you don't know, have them bring the trailer to you to try or borrow someones like it. If you already know your horse will load, or you are decided that you will just teach him to load, then think about any other uses. Is there ever a time with the large trailer that you can think, "Wow I sure am glad I have a big trailer for this exact reason..." then maybe you should go with a 12-14ft stock trailer instead. 

In my own case, I rarely ever pull more than one horse at a time but my trailer is a 16ft convertable slant load to stock trailer with completely removable dividers, short wall, and saddle rack. I wanted it specifically because of the ONE time I had to help my father in law move cows and because ONCE a year I go to a trail ride that I *might* haul an extra horse for a friend. So I wanted the extra room, and there hasn't ever been a time that I thought, "geez, i just have too much trailer!" 

Good luck in your search, that looks like a decent lil trailer to me, make sure to check your axles and ask when the last time the barrings were repacked, check floor boards...


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

See if those vent panels are removable on the sides to open up more. That trailer wouldn't work where I live simply because it is too closed in. The horses would melt! Other than that, as long as it is sound and your horse will load you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

A friend of mine has a trailer like that and her horse turns and runs everytime they try to load. They're just so tight...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah we passed in the end, suddenly thought I best wait and see what's going to happen with Bert. No point in getting a small trailer to haul her and maybe Stewie the Moose around in


----------



## pinkyshot (Jul 18, 2011)

I have one almost just like that..I am painting the inside white to make it more inviting, since its got wood and looks to dark...mine I can also take the middle divider out which I think will help with loading a horse who doesn't like the closed in space..and living in arizona I have been debating on taking the side window plastics out since it could get pretty stuffy and hot in a trailer....if you dont live some where hot it wont be to big a problem..mine has the vents on the side like that I kind of wish I could just take it out and have it like some of the smaller stock trailers with tops on them....I actually asked the person I bought it from if they could put their 15.3 horse in it so I could see how she fit...and there was still plenty of room in it for the sides and top...hope it helps...


----------

